# LED Leuchten - wer kennt sich aus?



## peltorkid (6. März 2017)

Hallo!

 

Kennt sich von euch zufällig jemand mit LED Leuchten genauer aus? Meine Frage wäre nämlich: woran merke ich, dass die LED Leuchte in der Arbeit nicht für den richtigen Zweck eingesetzt wird. Gibt es da irgendeine bestimmte Regel oder Vorgaben die eingehalten werden müssen? 

 

Ich muss zur Zeit in meiner Arbeit in einer Lagerhalle außerhalb der Stadt arbeiten. Abgesehen von dem weiten Weg dorthin, der mich immer nervt, werde ich in der Halle immer sehr schnell müde und bekomme Kopfschmerzen. Einige andere Kollegen haben manchmal auch Augenschmerzen und kommen ohne Augentropfen keine einzige Schicht durch. Das Problem hatte ich an einem anderen Standort nicht. Deswegen glaube ich, dass das am Licht liegt. Aber ohne konkrete Anhaltspunkte möchte ich das nicht unbedingt beim Betriebsrat oder so einbringen.

 

Kennt sich denn da jemand genauer aus und weiß, wodurch ich schlechtes Licht nachweislich erkennen kann?

 

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Tikume (6. März 2017)

Wenn es dunkel ist und Du nichts siehst war das Licht schlecht.


----------



## eMJay (7. März 2017)

Ich hab zuhause ausschließlich LED Lichter. 

 

Ich würde eher auf die Heizung tippen als auf das Licht.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (7. März 2017)

Nachts ist es aber auch kälter als draußen


----------



## spectrumizer (7. März 2017)

Kommt darauf an. Lampen leuchten nicht konstant, sondern flackern. Aber das tun sie so schnell, dass wir das nicht bemerken, sondern es als konstantes Leuchten wahrnehmen. Genauso wie Bildschirme. Das ist dann die Bildwiederholfrequenz (Hz).

Wenn die LED-Leuchten in der Halle "schlecht" - d.h. zu alt, von schlechter Qualität oder "billig" - sind, kann das durchaus zu brennenden Augen und Kopfschmerzen führen. Hier müsste aber jemand vom Fach messen und prüfen.

Kopfschmerzen und brennende Augen können auch von anderen Dingen kommen, wie z.B. Luftqualität, Schadstoffe, usw.


----------



## peltorkid (12. März 2017)

Ich hab zuhause ausschließlich LED Lichter. 

 

Ich würde eher auf die Heizung tippen als auf das Licht. 

 

Wirklich an der Heizung und nimmst du mich da nur auf den Arm? 

 


Kommt darauf an. Lampen leuchten nicht konstant, sondern flackern. Aber das tun sie so schnell, dass wir das nicht bemerken, sondern es als konstantes Leuchten wahrnehmen. Genauso wie Bildschirme. Das ist dann die Bildwiederholfrequenz (Hz).

Wenn die LED-Leuchten in der Halle "schlecht" - d.h. zu alt, von schlechter Qualität oder "billig" - sind, kann das durchaus zu brennenden Augen und Kopfschmerzen führen. Hier müsste aber jemand vom Fach messen und prüfen.

Kopfschmerzen und brennende Augen können auch von anderen Dingen kommen, wie z.B. Luftqualität, Schadstoffe, usw.

 

Meinst du mit dem Flackern dieses Pulsieren, das manche Leuchten haben, das man eigentlich nicht sieht, aber das Auge und der Mensch unbewusst wahrnimmt? 

 

Wer wäre denn ein Fachmann für solche Angelegenheiten? Der Haustechniker oder ein externer Elektriker?

 

Dass es an anderen Stoffen liegen könnte, hatte ich auch schon angenommen, deswegen haben einige von uns angefangen beim Arbeiten eine Schutzbrille zu tragen. Hat aber nichts geändert, deswegen muss es was anderes sein. Ich glaube jetzt sogar noch mehr, dass es das Licht sein könnte. Vor allem weil ich schon länger danach google und Studien über Licht und die Einflüsse gefunden habe..


----------



## Manowar (13. März 2017)

Du hast doch sicher mal ein Video über ein Auto gesehen (Top Gear o.Ä.) und dich gefragt, warum Bremsleuchten flackern?

LEDs gehen permanent an und aus, das sieht das Auge nicht, aber je nachdem wie sehr es flackert, kannst du sogar nen epileptischen Anfall bekommen.

Nimmt man nicht merklich wahr, aber dadurch können deine Augen angegriffen werden.

Dadurch dann natürlich Kopfschmerzen, bei einigen Übelkeit etc


----------



## tripmeup (16. März 2017)

Da könnte man jetzt aber einhacken und sagen, dass nicht alle LED Leuchtmittel getaktet sind und somit dann auch nicht flackern! ;-)


----------



## peltorkid (18. März 2017)

Du hast doch sicher mal ein Video über ein Auto gesehen (Top Gear o.Ä.) und dich gefragt, warum Bremsleuchten flackern?

LEDs gehen permanent an und aus, das sieht das Auge nicht, aber je nachdem wie sehr es flackert, kannst du sogar nen epileptischen Anfall bekommen.

Nimmt man nicht merklich wahr, aber dadurch können deine Augen angegriffen werden.

Dadurch dann natürlich Kopfschmerzen, bei einigen Übelkeit etc

 

Oh mein Gott! Das ist ja schrecklich!

 

 @tripmeup & Manowar: woran erkenne ich denn LED Leuchten, die nicht pulsiert sind und dementsprechend nicht so schädlich für den Körper sind? Die genannten Effekte erklären dann zumindest auch, meine derzeitigen Empfindungen in der Arbeit. Richtig krass!


----------



## spectrumizer (18. März 2017)

Da könnte man jetzt aber einhacken und sagen, dass nicht alle LED Leuchtmittel getaktet sind und somit dann auch nicht flackern! ;-)

 

*Jedes* elektrisch betriebene Leuchtmittel, egal ob Glühbirne oder LED Lampe, "flackert". Es gibt kein Leuchtmittel, was durchgehend leuchtet.

 

Siehe auch: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lichtflimmern


----------



## tripmeup (19. März 2017)

Danke Dir, aber lies doch auch mal nach, was ich gemeint habe mit nicht gepulstem und getaktetem Licht, hier ein guter Artikel, welcher das über die Deutsche Lichtmiete näher erklärt, dass es dies sehr wohl gibt.

http://www.maschinenmarkt.vogel.de/gutes-licht-hebt-die-stimmung-im-betrieb-a-516518/index2.html

 

Und weiters, steht in dem von Dir genannten Wikipedia Eintrag ja explizit: "Die Lichtstärke ist proportional zum elektrischen Strom, der durch die LED fließt. Weiße LED besitzen das Flimmern nur wenig dämpfende Leuchtstoffe. Um Flimmern zu vermeiden, ist der Betrieb mit unmoduliertem oder ausreichend hochfrequent moduliertem Gleichstrom notwendig. Je nach Vorschaltgerät treten bei Retrofit-Lampen Lichtmodulationen mit Modulationsgraden von < 1&#8230;100 % auf. Die relevante Grundfrequenz ist dabei 100 oder 120 Hz entsprechend der doppelten Netzfrequenz. Es spielt dabei zunächst keine Rolle, ob es sich beim Vorschaltgerät um eine einfache oder eine komplizierte elektronische Schaltung handelt - der flimmerfreie Betrieb erfordert vielmehr einen Elektrolytkondensator, der die Nullstellen der Netzspannung mit der in ihm gespeicherten Energie überbrücken kann."

 

Also ja, ein flackerfreies Leuchtmittel ist durchaus möglich.


----------



## peltorkid (19. März 2017)

oook.. danke für eure vielen Antworten und Erklärungen. Ich hätte mir nicht gedacht, dass Licht und Leuchten SO viel Wissen erfordert und Eigenschaften hat, die ich nicht kenne. Als Laie ist man da echt aufgeschmissen eigentlich. 

Leider ist bis jetzt noch eine Frage von mir offen geblieben und wurde auch noch nicht beantwortet: wen beauftragt man denn, wenn man sich das Licht und die Leuchten genauer anschauen lassen möchte?
Kennt sich damit ein Elektriker oder ein Haustechniker aus? Wenn man eine externe Person dazu braucht, wie viel würde das denn kosten?

Mir liegt das Thema wirklich sehr am Herzen, weil ich merke, dass mir das Licht in der neuen Halle nicht so gut tut und ich Angst habe, dass das dauerhafte Auswirkungen haben könnte


----------



## minosha (20. März 2017)

ICh bin nicht vom Fach und möcht e nicht eine Diskussion vom Ast reissen.

Kann es vielleicht an der Helligkeit der Leuchten liegen? Es gibt ja Ganz helles Licht und "Warmes " Licht. Ist nicht so grell weiss.

 

Bei uns auf der Arbeit wurden auch alle Lampen ausgetauscht umd  "Sonnenlicht zu simulieren". Klingt doof, ich weiss.

Könnte aber etwas sein.

 

Hoffe du findest eine gute Lösung.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. März 2017)

Also ja, ein flackerfreies Leuchtmittel ist durchaus möglich.


Es ist auch nicht das, was ich gemeint habe. 

Es geht hier nicht um "flackern". Es geht darum, dass jede elektrisch betriebene Lampe ständig "an / aus" (im Hz-Takt) geht, egal ob 1000 Hz, 100 Hz, 120 Hz, etc.
Anders ist das auch gar nicht möglich, da Strom ebenfalls wellenförmig (egal ob Sinus, Rechteck, Dreieck, Biphasisch, Monophasisch, ...) durch die Leitung fließt. Selbst dein Monitor oder Fernseher macht das (Bildwiederholfrequenz).

Siehe auch http://www.elektronikpraxis.vogel.de/opto/articles/471093/

Die Taktung kann aber auch in den (unterbewußt) wahrnehmbaren Bereich fallen, wenn das Leuchtmittel Probleme wie z.B. Verschleißerscheinungen hat und dadurch zu Kopfschmerzen und / oder brennenden Augen führen. Bei Leuchtstoffröhren fällt sowas z.B. häufiger auf, dass diese durch Verschleiss "flackern". Das kann auch mit LED-Leuchten passieren, vor allem bei großen Industrieleuchten.
 
Leider ist bis jetzt noch eine Frage von mir offen geblieben und wurde auch noch nicht beantwortet: wen beauftragt man denn, wenn man sich das Licht und die Leuchten genauer anschauen lassen möchte?


Ja, ein Elektriker wäre hier eine gute Anlaufstelle. Einfach mal fragen. Da das aber deine Arbeitsstätte betrifft, weiß ich nicht in wie weit du als Arbeitnehmer da einfach einen Elektriker beauftragen kannst.


----------



## tripmeup (21. März 2017)

Also wegen der Anlaufstelle, wen man befragt ist zum ersten wie auch spectrumizer richtig sagt, entweder eine Elektriker, welcher sich durchaus damit befasst geamtes Umzurüsten oder denn dann doch ein Lichtplaner, ich denke beide Wege sind gut und Fachpersonal ist immer eine gute Wahl.


----------



## eMJay (22. März 2017)

Eigentlich muss sich der direkte Vorgesetzte darum kümmern, warum die Mitarbeiter in der Halle, Werkstatt Kopfweh usw. bekommen. Wenn er das nicht alleine hinbekommt muss er sich Hilfe suchen.


----------



## eMJay (22. März 2017)

Eigentlich muss sich der direkte Vorgesetzte darum kümmern, warum die Mitarbeiter in der Halle, Werkstatt Kopfweh usw. bekommen. Wenn er das nicht alleine hinbekommt muss er sich Hilfe suchen.


----------



## Nexilein (22. März 2017)

Eigentlich muss sich der direkte Vorgesetzte darum kümmern, warum die Mitarbeiter in der Halle, Werkstatt Kopfweh usw. bekommen. Wenn er das nicht alleine hinbekommt muss er sich Hilfe suchen.

 

Sehe ich auch so.

Es ist eigentlich vollkommen egal woher die Kopfschmerzen und die brennenden Augen kommen, wesentlich ist, dass die Ursache beseitigt wird.

 

In erster Linie sollte es also darum gehen, überhaupt erst einmal Handlungsdruck aufzubauen. Was da hilft ist der Verweis darauf, dass mehrere Kollegen davon betroffen sind, und dass es an speziell an dem einen Standort auftritt. Die Ursache wird sich dann schon finden lassen.


----------



## tripmeup (25. März 2017)

Das sehe ich auch so, denn nur in der Gemeinschaft kann man auch etwas bewirken, es ist denke ich gut, Lösungswege anzusprechen und sich dieser auch vorerst gemeinsam zu überlegen, auch wie man das Vorhaben gut vorbringen kann beim Chef oder anderen Sektionen. Aber Licht ist eine sehr wesentliche Sache in einem Betrieb, da befindet man sich ja doch mehrere Stunden am Tag und das fünf Male in der Woche. Natürlich sollte hier auch auf die Bedürfnisse der Mitarbeiter geachtet werden. Licht kann verschiedene Farben haben und demnach auch immer besser oder schlechte für die Arbeitsstätte geeignet sein, da sollte man auch die Anforderungen ausloten. Und sich ferner noch Gedanken machen, wie denn das auch mit den Vorschriften einher geht, welchen ein Betrieb unterliegt.


----------



## peltorkid (27. März 2017)

Danke fuer eure vielen Antworten und eure Hilfe. Schoen zu wissen, dass man wo eine Anlaufstelle hat um sowas zu bereden 

@minosha: sowas aehnliches hat meine Cousine letztens auch erwaehnt. Also dass es da extra spezielle Tageslichtleuchten gibt oder so. Aber sie hat die zuhause eingebaut. Aber cool, dass da manche Arbeitgeber auch dran denken und das von selbst umstellen.

@nexilein: meinst du, wuerde es was bringen, wenn ich da einfach zum Betriebsrat gehe? Oder soll ich lieber gleich meinen Vorgesetzten darauf ansprechen? Oder lieber mehrere Kollegen finden, die dasselbe oder ein aehnliches Problem haben? Dann koennte man vielleicht so eine Unterschriftenliste machen. Ich habe naemlich irgendwie Angst oder Bedenken, dass mein Anliegen nicht ernst genommen wird und dann nur unter den Tisch gekehrt wird 

@tripmeup: kann denn ein Lichtplaner dasselbe wie ein Elektriker? Sorry falls die Frage irgendwie bloed rueber kommt, aber ich weiss nicht wirklich viel ueber den Beruf Lichtplaner. Aber vielleicht waere das ja eine der "Arbeitgeber-Alternativen", die  spectrumizer ansprach. Oder bring ich da wieder was durcheinander? xD


----------



## tripmeup (27. März 2017)

Ich antworte mal auf die an mich gestellte Frage, nun ja ein Lichtplaner ist einfach beruflich sehr geschult und kann auch deine Anforderungen gut ersehen und einsehen, natürlich kann ein Elektriker das auch, aber der muss halt dann was gewünscht ist erst bestellen, während der Lichtplaner der Lichtmiete zum Beispiel das aus seinem eigenen Unternehmen schöpft. Letztlich ist es wichtig, dem fachlich gerecht zu werden, da sind Bezeichnungen nur eine Sache. Es geht ja auch darum nicht nur einfach neue LEDs einzusetzen, sondern auch zu sehen was an Licht an welcher Stelle gebraucht wird, was man optimieren könnte.


----------



## peltorkid (31. März 2017)

Ich antworte mal auf die an mich gestellte Frage, nun ja ein Lichtplaner ist einfach beruflich sehr geschult und kann auch deine Anforderungen gut ersehen und einsehen, natürlich kann ein Elektriker das auch, aber der muss halt dann was gewünscht ist erst bestellen, während der Lichtplaner der Lichtmiete zum Beispiel das aus seinem eigenen Unternehmen schöpft. Letztlich ist es wichtig, dem fachlich gerecht zu werden, da sind Bezeichnungen nur eine Sache. Es geht ja auch darum nicht nur einfach neue LEDs einzusetzen, sondern auch zu sehen was an Licht an welcher Stelle gebraucht wird, was man optimieren könnte.

 

Ah ok, verstehe! Vielen Dank für die Antwort und Erklärung. Gibt es denn nur Lichtplaner bei der Lichtmiete? Und du meinst damit die Deutsche Lichtmiete, die du irgendwann vorher schon mal erwähnt hast gell? Was kann der Planer denn aus dem Unternehmen schöpfen? Was macht das für einen Unterschied, ob er das von dort bezieht oder wie ein Elektriker woanders bestellt?

 

Ich hab schon wieder so viele Fragen.. Sorry dafür. Aber wenigstens ist mir das mit dem Licht optimieren und die LED an die richtigen Sellen anbringen schon ein Begriff ^^ at least something!


----------



## tripmeup (31. März 2017)

Des macht grob gesagt einfach den Unterschied, dass die auch selbst Leuchtmittel produzieren und von Lichtband bis Deckenpanel gibt es dort allrd für eben auch verschiedene Anforderungen. Was aber jetzt nicht dem widerspricht, dass auch ein Elektriker, welchen man bereits jahrelang im Unternehmen hat, nicht auch dort bestellen kann, das ist natürlich möglich. Insgesamt ist es eben so, dass man das auch alles abstimmen kann, sehen kann wo denn eventuell Licht fehlt oder mehr davon benötigt wird, ich denke da ist oft Fachwissen gut.

Weiters was man auch immer bedenken sollte, es gibt ja auch gesetzliche Regulierungen, die denn der Arbeitsplatz zu beleuchten ist - natürlich sollte auch das befolgt werden.


----------

